# We're Back!! Mary FOALED 5/14- FILLY!!!



## mthowdy (May 14, 2013)

Well, some of you may remember me and Mary from last year. We had a beautiful filly who I named Maybel.

Sort of fell off the planet soon after that and didn't update the thread at all- I apologize, but life got in the way! Maybel is doing extremely well. She is my little spoiled brat haha!

Anyways....

This year we are having another foal, one last time.

Don't really want to get into all the details of everything, because we are really close as I type this- might run out of time!

So I will just say this-

Mary has been testing at a 6.8pH with the foaltime test strips for the last week. Been paying close attention.

Last night she dropped to 6.4 so I stayed up with her through the night- nothing happened.

This morning she was testing a light 6.4 so I have been watching her close.

Just tested her two hours ago and the paper didn't change color- other than looking wet!

I've been sitting in my car parked next to her pen since then- and I won't be leaving until she foals.

He udder is as tight as it was last year, and she is pointing south if you know what I mean haha.

Her "hooha" (if I remember right, that's what you like to refer to it as on here?) isn't very loose, but she didn't get that way until right before last year.

Her tailhead is soft, and she has turned from sweet and mild to bratty. Been swishing the tail a lot and holding it up. Stands with her legs stretched out and bites her sides.

I haven't seen any rolling!

Her belly looks tight and balled up, and I've felt foal movement near her hips.

Right now she is standing in the shade looking miserable- poor girl






If she doesn't quit rubbing her rear all over the fence she is going to....well i don't know, but man has she been scratching her butt a lot today!!

That's all I can think of to report.

I know you all want pics- but I'm going to need assistance! Anyone want to post them for me if I email them to you? I'd appreciate it!!!


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2013)

welcome back!! wow exciting times for you



so glad you jumped back on here to notify us. very exciting!

you can email them to me [email protected] I'll be happy to post it up for you



so excited to hear your good news very soon!


----------



## mthowdy (May 14, 2013)

Pictures sent!

Thanks Cassie!!!


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2013)

pics of our pretty Mary.
















she looks ready to pop! safe foaling for her!


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2013)

Hey! Has it been a year? Goodness me!! Welcome back - naughty you leaving it so late and not giving us time to chat before Mary foals again!

Good luck to you and Mary for a safe smooth foaling. Hope the pictures that you have sent to Cassie include some of Maybel??


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2013)

WOW!! That was quick - well done Cassie!!

Look at that lovely girl, she's looking fantastic - an about to drop that foal any minute LOL!!

Expecting the happy announcement very soon.


----------



## mthowdy (May 14, 2013)

I know, I should have made a thread sooner- but at least I beat the actually foaling!

All of those pictures were taken within the last hour.

She is just standing around a lot, moving from one corner to the other every 20 minutes or so.

Going to test pH in an hour, just to check.

I couldn't get a pic from behind of her belly, but I think the baby is in position (or at least getting there).

Her hooha doesn't look ready, does it? Last year she waited til the end, so I'm hoping it is the same this time. (Could having a foal last year mean she doesn't need to relax as much in that area?)

I will get some pictures of Maybel sent tomorrow. She was being a brat this morning so I put her in the big pasture- right now she is off laying under a tree and I dare not disturb her haha! But tomorrow there will be all new family pictures





Thanks again Cassie for posting the pics!

I will be keeping this updated very often over the next day, so expect some fun reading!

Oh, and please say a prayer and keep your fingers crossed that all goes as it did last year- smooth and by the book. Thanks!


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2013)

Sending prayers.


----------



## JAX (May 14, 2013)

Me too


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2013)

me too! I'm sure everything will be fine! I would say she will be similar to last year and loosen up right at the end, but you never can tell lol.

oh and no problem at all



will be very happy to send some of little Maybel across also if you get a chance to take some pics.

Safe foaling and praying all goes well!


----------



## mthowdy (May 14, 2013)

Thank you all!

Just been sitting here watching her, and just wrapped her tail.

Her belly looks like a giant basketball is in there almost.

She is having a lot of gas too, I forgot- is that normal?

I tested her pH again about half an hour ago- probably the last time I will ever do that again! I'm thinking my earlier statement about the paper not changing colors may have been slightly exaggerated- this most recent test and the one previous to it are both slightly green- I would say a 6.2

She looks a little red.

Definitely restless- walking around, stomping back feet, and did I mention the gas?

Oh and she also rolled a couple times, I am assuming. I took a quick break to use the bathroom (like 5 minutes max I swear!) and when I came back out she was filthy.

Right now she is standing at the fence staring at me in my car typing on the laptop- with a look on her face like "you better not be talking about me!" haha


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2013)

Sounds as though she is gearing up to produce that baby for you.





It's nearly 5 am here and I'm just coming to the end of the time when something stupid in my elderly body commands me "you WILL be awake for 2 hours in the middle of the night, every night", so I'm off back to my bed to catch a couple more hours of sleep before the day begins.

Will be looking for a possible announcement when I wake up - good luck!


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

She has been doing a lot of stretching and for a minute I thought she was gonna go down but she didn't.

Ah I am a nervous wreck!!

I called the vet earlier to give them the heads up, the on-call vet knows he might be heading my way some time tonight- thankfully they are VERY close if need be.

Next update to come in an hour, or less if she delivers!


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Hi and welcome back



Naughty girl for not keeping us updated on Maybel. I can't believe a year has passed. Sending prayers that Mary has a safe foaling.


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

Had a semi cow pie like poop and did some rolling.

I'm getting anxious!


----------



## cassie (May 15, 2013)

Sounds like she is close!!  won't be long now


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

Still just a lot of pacing around and a few rolls. Might have popped again, but I wasn't totally sure and didnt want to disturb her.

She definitely urinated though.


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

How exciting



sounds like she won't be long.


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

Another poop and still pacing around.

Gonna go in and check on her in ten minutes to see how everything is looking.


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

She was just down for a couple minutes so I snuck in to check on her and she stood up. Brat.

Her hooha is all sorts of swollen purple colors on the inside so we must be getting close.

All this pacing is making me wonder....


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

SHE IS DOWN! Water broke and she is in labor!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

It's a FILLY!!! Looks like my boy Rowdy is a filly producing fool!


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Oh congratulations




Well done Mary and Rowdy. I can't wait for pics.


----------



## countrymini (May 15, 2013)

Congratulations!! Now seriously, did you make up this entire thread just to spite me?!





Can't wait for pics


----------



## cassie (May 15, 2013)

Oh that is soo exciting!! Congratulations!!!  so glad all went well! Love to hear more details once everyone is settled



oh and you must send some piccies to me


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

Alright everyone...now for the details!!

Just after 11:30 she laid down. Went in and checked on her, she was contracting.

Couple minutes later, about 15 or 20 I would say, water broke. And it came a gushin on out there!!

It was about twenty minutes later that I started to panic because I didn't see a bag coming out. Called the vet and as soon as they answered I saw a nose and a foot come out- hung up and starting helping. Her left foot was tucked back up inside and I had to reach in and unbend it- luckily it was very close to the outside world.

After that she rushed out and joined the world!!

Took about 25 minutes to stand and another 15 to start eating.

Mary passed the placenta and everything looked fine.

Then Mary started laying down a lot and squealing when the baby would touch her. I wasn't going to wait another second so I called the vet. He have her some banamine and checked over her and the filly. I was also worried that Mary was bleeding a lot, but he said it was totally fine.

She is a lot better since the banamine. Has let the filly nurse and isn't squealing as much but is still talkative (I'm assuming just communicating with the filly?).

He said it was a good sign she had gut sounds and was munching on hay.

Right now her and the filly are laying down next to each other. I don't think Mary is in pain anymore, just exhausted! Oh they just got up.

I think Mary is trying to give me the hint to leave them the heck alone now.

Now, about the filly.

She is an exact replica of her mom!! Not a speck of white that I can see. And she is a little spitfire too- already bucked at me haha!

She is trying to nurse right now but Mary keeps interrupting with her nuzzling.

I'll measure her tomorrow and see what we are looking at, but I think she is a tad taller than Maybel was when she was born. This one can't walk under Mary as easily as Maybel did.

I've only got a few pics but I will email them to Cassie and hopefully she can put them up for you all to see soon





And more to come tomorrow!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

Alright, pictures sent to Cassie.

I'm going to get some sleep for a few hours before I go check on them again. She has nursed multiple times, Mary seems fine (maybe slightly uncomfortable but the banamine was only given like 15/20minutes ago. Since the baby has nursed and last time I checked she was laying down sleeping, I'm sure it is fine for Mary to get some rest (and me too!).

I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the update and details



Hurry up with the pics Cassie


----------



## cassie (May 15, 2013)

sorry we are watching The Block lol

here's the pics of the new little filly





sooo cute!! so glad everything went well. congrats agan


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Cassie, what a sweet heart



She looks buckskin in the second one


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2013)

Oh well done Mary!!






Another filly - brilliant!!

Many congratulatons!! Thank you for the pictures Cassie - isn't she a little cutie!





Dont forget to give Mary several small mushy feeds for a couple of days to help her digestion get moving properly again, (you can mix water with her normal food if you want but keep the feeds small ad often), and out for some grass - weather permitting - as soon as possible.

Enjoy your sleep - cant wait for more pics!


----------



##  (May 15, 2013)

WOW!!! All this overnight and WELCOME BACK!!

CONGRATULATIONS on another perfect little one! I'm sorry you waited until the last minute to join us, but so glad that you did!! Very exciting reading catching up on Mary, and now the new little one!

A Buckskin filly!!! Just beautiful!!!

I'm almost afraid to ask you to post her pictures in our Album -- because we didn't get to "watch" Mary for very long -- but we'd love to have baby's picture in the album anyway!!

Can't wait for more and more pictures, and of big sister too!!!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 15, 2013)

Congratulations!! What a cute little filly!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 15, 2013)

WOW! I'm just catching up on happenings on here, and I find a *new filly!! Conratulations! *I'll be looking for more pictures later.

Cassie, thanks for getting the pictures up!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 15, 2013)

Well there you go...great job Mary, And a filly to boot, Congratulations to you both. Hows Mary feeling today? I think she could be buckskin...lots of dark in all the right places!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

I wish she was a buckskin! Those photos are deceiving and I don't think buckskin is a possibility out of this mare/stallion combo. But I wouldn't have a clue, so someone here help me out!! Haha





She is a light reddish color like Mary, has a stripe down her back like Mary, her feet/ankles are lighter like Mary, her tail and mane look greysish blonde. Any clue??

I'm all over it with spoiling Mary!! It is supposed to rain later today, and I don't think she is comfortable enough to take the baby out to the grass. Maybe this evening if the rain isn't bad. Until then she is getting her feed watered down with warm water, nice and mushy.

She seems to be doing a lot better today- haven't seen her laying down and she only squeals occasionally (which again, I think is her talking to the baby more than being in pain).

When I went out there this morning, baby was standing up and moving around the pen. She has definitely been nursing, but Mary still has a huge bag. I found her first poop as well, and everything is normal.

Now, for a name!!

Since her mom is Mary, and her sister is Maybel, I wanted something that started with an M.

My brother came up with Mayci- and I really like it! It has May in it, which is her birth month, and it is close to Maybel (who was also born in may).

What do you all think??

I'm going to get some more pictures and some decent pics of Maybel. I really need to get some food in me first though!!


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the update



I love the name Mayci or even Mayzi


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

Ooh, I like Mayzi!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 15, 2013)

Wow I missed this whole play by play altogether! How exciting! Can't wait to see more pics of your new filly and congratulations!


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2013)

Mayzi sounds perfect!!





PICTURES soon please!


----------



## Never2Mini (May 15, 2013)

Congrats on the pretty little filly !


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

Lets see if this works! If it does, there should be a picture of Maybel, one of Rowdy and a few of Mayci!


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Just gorgeous




I think she will be like her mum as far as colour goes but I am no expert.

Thanks for sharing pics of Maybel, she is a real cutie and so is Rowdy.


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

Maybel sure is cute- I just love her to death, even when she is being a brat haha!

And it seems like Mayci is going to take after Maybel with the attitude- she is a bucking/kicking fool haha.

I'm pretty sure I have an exact replica of Mary- perfect!!

My dad said her mane and tail being gray like that mean they will turn flaxen. Is that correct?


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

There are variations to the flaxen colour, she could be mixed grey like Rowdy's forelock or it could turn lighter. Again I am no expert so lets see what the others think


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2013)

Oh thanks for the pictures - they sure do make a very handsome group of minis.





I think Mayci will have the same colour mane as Rowdy - or his forelock - very attractive!


----------



##  (May 15, 2013)

Great name -- is it Mayci or Mayzi? I'm voting for Mayzi -- as I just love the spelling!

Great pictures of all!


----------



## cassie (May 15, 2013)

Great work posting this pics!! Well done! She is gorgeous, love her name, and I agree with the girls same colour as mummy maybe with flaxen mane



perfect! ❤ She is gorgeous, love her tiny little head


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

I'm thinking the spelling will be Mayci, sorry to disappoint the others!

I'm going to post another round of pictures later


----------



##  (May 15, 2013)

Great! It's a pretty spelling, too!

Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2013)

Mayci is a fab name and rightly so for such a beautiful little girl



We like to threw out ideas that's all.



keep the pics coming


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of pictures- my parents came into town and it has been keeping me busy!

Mayci had to have an enema today because I hadn't seen her poop since last night and when she would squat to urinate I could tell she was trying to poop. She was also kicking at her stomach with her back feet and stomping.

Did one good enema and had quite a bit come out- but we are going to give her another one later this evening just to be safe.

She is very active and has been nursing and urinating normally- so I'm not too worried but I'm keeping a close eye on her.

Mary is back to normal- nonstop eating, pooped normally, and she is proving herself an excellent mother, once again! She is so great with the filly when it comes to nursing- Mary will move her back legs and take a step forward to give Mayci more room to nurse.

I'm sure Mayci appreciates it, but she sure doesn't show it! She has been bucking and kicking her mom like crazy haha.

They were turned out into the bigger pen today- about 30x20- and they definitely enjoyed it. Luckily they got an hour or two of sun before the rain hit.

When it started to pour I put them up but will probably let them out again after she has her second enema. At least for an hour or two before they are put up for the night.

Tomorrow, weather permitting, I'm planning to turn them out on the grass. I'll definitely get some pics of that!!

That's all I have for now! Not by my computer, so no pics just yet. Sorry!


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the update and well spotted poop police



it is great to hear that both girls are doing great. I hope the weather clears for you and I am looking forward to new pics.


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2013)

I need some reassurance!!

Vet is on the way...Mayci started rolling and I'm not taking any chances.

Say some prayers please!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 16, 2013)

I know what that feels like!! Sending prayers Maycis way!!


----------



##  (May 16, 2013)

Sending prayers! Keep us posted!! Come on little one.....


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2013)

Well the vet has come and gone.

She did another enema and then have her some ulcer Meds that also help with constipation.

Have some banamine on hand in case I need to give her a tiny bit, but won't do that unless I've been told to by the vet.

She has urinated a couple times since, and has pooped- but it isn't solid consistency. Although after having two enemas it wouldn't be solid to begin with. Vet said a little straining is normal after enemas but to call if we see any rolling.

My dad kept her walking for quite some time and she really seems to be fine by just watching her- running, bucking, kicking. All things I wouldn't think a foal with an inverted intestine (one worry the vet had) would want to be doing.

She is also nursing normally so that is a good sign.

She has been sound asleep for the last half hour- we wiped her out with all the walking and the vet check. She isnt laid out flat like she was doing this morning so that's a good sign- she seems comfortable.

Sorry if this post is all over the place, my mind is racing a mile a minute and I'm still running on low amounts of sleep.

I'm keepin a close eye on her over the night- any rolling and the vet will be notified. Hopefully she takes tonight to rest up and fill her belly and tomorrow morning I find a little poo pile of hers- fingers crossed!

I have a question for you all- how often would a mini foal normally poop? Once a day, multiple times a day?

I appreciate the positive thoughts and prayers- keep them coming until she is out of the woods please


----------



## cassie (May 16, 2013)

oh you poor thing, nothing worse than your baby being sick



glad she seems to be on the mend and well done to you for getting the vet out so quick! I'm sure she will be fine


----------



## mthowdy (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Cassie- the reassurance really helps, even just hearing good things makes it feel better!

Just went out and checked on her- she was up and running. No kicking at her stomach, nursed for a while and went back to running around and worrying her mother.

She didn't roll or anything either, and I didn't notice any teeth grinding (something the vet noticed and said it meant she was in pain).

Hopefully she is just going up from her on out


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2013)

Just went out to check on her for the fifth time in 30 minutes. She had been sleeping soundly before, but when I just went out there she was up and moving- very, very good sign. I'm a little relieved.

But I won't be done worrying like crazy until a day or two pass with everyone being ok.


----------



## cassie (May 17, 2013)

good on you for being so good with checking




I'm sure you are safe to get some sleep though. I would check on her hourly if you are really worried, she sounds like she is doing brilliantly so maybe a check twice or three times during the night would be a good idea. Sounds like she is on the mend, all thanks to you!


----------



## Eagle (May 17, 2013)

Oh sorry to hear that little Mayci has been feeling bad. Thanks to your vigilant eye it sounds like she is better. Foals should poop often but it is usually hard to find in the straw/shavings.


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2013)

Just checked on her one last time before I go to sleep- she was sleeping as she should be (not sprawled out and not laboring at all). Fingers crossed we've crossed the bridge!

Mary is being a very attentive mother, and I'm sure Mayci really appreciates all her doting





I'll be up a couple times through the night to make sure she's still doing ok. My dad says since she has been standing and not laying down so often that she is feeling a lot better- I am so glad he was here for all of this, his horse experience trumps mine by a million.

Anyways, thanks again for the support! I'll update in the morning. Probably wont sleep very well, but once morning breaks and she is up and running I will be able to breathe again.


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2013)

Aww bless her! Well done to you for being so attentive and realising things were not right. Sending prayers that little Mayci is now on the mend.


----------



##  (May 17, 2013)

Great catch! You did very well at noticing something wasn't right. Sounds like she'll be just fine now and things have moved through. It's hard to "see" how many times babies poop -- because as Renee has said -- their poop is very hard to find in the bedding. But if she's back up and moving around, she sounds like she's on the mend !! Good job!!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2013)

This morning little Mayci was up and running around, bucking and playing like she should be. She sure does love to back up to her momma and buck at her belly- pretty funny!!

My dad saw her urinate this morning but I haven't seen any evidence of poop- but it very well could be lost in the straw or something. They haven't been stalled up since the vets been out because she wanted her to have room to run and get her gut moving, so she has had plenty of space to run and play and poop in.

With her nursing, playing and sleeping normally I am beginning to feel relieved- but I won't be done worrying until a week has passed.

Oh the vet called with the IgG results and she is well above normal so that is also a good sign.

More updates later!!


----------



##  (May 17, 2013)

Can't wait. If she's acting fine, she probably is!

So WHERE are the pictures?????


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2013)

Here are a couple to keep you satisfied until I can upload all the others





Had some visitors stop by today after catching a glimpse of Mayci through the fence. Would you believe it if I told you they tried to buy her from me?! I was speechless and a little annoyed but I guess what can you expect from people when you have an adorable filly trotting around in front of them





Still haven't seen a poo pile or seen her poo, but my dad saw her pee about an hour ago. And she is still super rowdy (taking after her daddy haha!) and doesn't seem to be in pain or anything.

I'll keep everyone updated for sure


----------



## Eagle (May 17, 2013)

What a sweet heart, I just love her pink pj's



I am so glad she is happy and playing agian.


----------

